# URGENT: HCG trigger left out of fridge for over day!



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hello

I'm due to trigger with HCG tonight at 11.45 and I just realised that when i got home from clinic yesterday I didn't put the HCG in the fridge, so its now been out of the fridge for over 24 hours...have put in the fridge now.  Will it be ok?

Help! thanks
x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry not been on until now, just back from holidays and been rushing about like headless chicken all evening

Which brand have you got? Ovitrelle is ok out of fridge, Pregnyl should ideally be kept in fridge (no information available if it is stored out of fridge) Won't be a big problem though if you only got it yesterday. Hope trigger injection went ok just now    

All the best for EC

Maz x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Thanks Maz, managed to speak to my clinic and they said it was ok, but your response was much appreciated - I was in a bit of a panic!!

lxx


----------

